

How to Manage Processes from the Linux Terminal: 10 Commands You Need to Know - zhiping
http://www.howtogeek.com/107217/how-to-manage-processes-from-the-linux-terminal-10-commands-you-need-to-know/

======
phillmv
Pretty straightforward blog spam. Meh.

I want to know how to prevent fork bombs, or runaway processes from hogging
all the CPU. I want to know meaningful ways for determining which processes
are attached to which file descriptors, and listening to which sockets.

I want to know what everyone uses for restarting their wayward processes.

------
dasil003
lsof

